# Jeep Wrangler for Plowing 4 or 6 cyl.



## tjmahl

I currently have a '88 Jeep Wrangler with automatic and 6 cyl. but looking to get a newer Jeep. My requirments were auto and 6 cyl. for plowing but they seem to be hard to find used. Any experinces plowing with a 4 cyl. I saw one for sale resonablly priced but I am not sold on the 4 cyl.

Thanks


----------



## KenG

The 2.5 four cylinder is definitely no powerhouse. You could plow with it, but I think you'd be much happier if you ended up with a 4.0.

If you are still using the factory BBD carbeurator on your '88, you'll love the fuel-injected 4.0.


----------



## polplow

I think the 6 would be the best choice. the 4 would be underpowered.


----------



## festerw

Definately try to find a 4.0, if not make sure it shifts in and out of 4-LO really easy.


----------



## TJ_with_Tusks

got any info on the 4 banger w/ plow? I live in NJ, and might be interested. That is if you arent getting it. thanks


----------



## payton

4 banger with auto will be weak .3;73s
4 banger with manual will have 4;10 gears 

the 6 auto will also have 3;73 i do belive unless ordered other wise
the 6 manny will also have 373s i belive
or is it the 6 auto have 35xsummin

i honestly cant rember off the top of my head.

your gonna be pushing a 4 hard to handle snow. but it can be done.
the 6 will be a better choice


----------



## Luppy

Jeep does not recommend plowing at all with a 4 Cyl/auto trans combo. Minimum recommendation is a 4 banger with manual trans. 
For the older CJ models I prefer plowing with a 6 cyl that has the TH400 transmission. If we're talking TJ's I prefer a 6 with a manual transmission.
My 78 CJ7 with quadratrac and TH400 auto trans could plow circles around my 97 TJ.


----------



## 892.5

*4 or 6 cyl.*

4 cyl. with an ax 4/5 trans (5spd) if your doing driveways and small lots is more than enough the ba 10/15 is junk from what i am told.made by the french it is bolted together top and bottom like clam shell .
ax 4/5 guts all go in from front get down take a look

89yj 2.5 6ft meyer touch pad works great


----------



## sjwrangler

TJ_with_Tusks;236213 said:


> got any info on the 4 banger w/ plow? I live in NJ, and might be interested. That is if you arent getting it. thanks


I plow with the 2.5 and it is just fine. The Jeep itself has limitations due to its weight, I have encountered snow so heavy on the first path that it pushes the Jeep sideways when angled, (and had to take passes with different depths until that first pass was done.) I have not run out of motor. I imagine that plowing roads with deep heavy snow would tax the Jeep in Hi range, but for most driveways etc, it works just great. And, you can always put her into Lo, and she won't be stopped then.


----------



## theplowmeister

You have an auto now. If you drive an automatic, you will hate a standard for plowing.

I had to search for a wile but I found a 6 cyl auto.



sjwrangler;927832 said:


> *I have encountered snow so heavy on the first path that it pushes the Jeep sideways when angled[/B*


*

That is why I have Blizzak tires and #400 rear bumper. its all about traction*


----------



## poncho62

theplowmeister;927851 said:


> You have an auto now. If you drive an automatic, you will hate a standard for plowing.
> 
> I had to search for a wile but I found a 6 cyl auto.
> 
> That is why I have Blizzak tires and #400 rear bumper. its all about traction


Was just going to ask about the standard thing....I am looking at a couple of Jeeps to replace my old s10 Blazer......Both are 4.0 standards......I have always plowed with autos......


----------



## sjwrangler

_That is why I have Blizzak tires and #400 rear bumper. its all about traction_

No doubts it is about traction. I have only 200# now and BFG All Terrains. My main issue is the 2.5 is adequate for plowing. The 6 cylinder I am sure is better, but my four angry squirrels pushes my Jeep just fine.


----------



## theplowmeister

Your 2.5 is inadequate... so you stall or bog down before you loose traction? what size tires, gears do you have? 

I've never had a 4 cyl jeep but I've gone 4wheeling with them and they can climb with the best. And I've seen them plow and they can push pretty good.

The 4 cyl has 4.10 gears while the 6 cyl has 3.07 (standard tranny on both)

So my question is, do actually have a lack of power.


----------



## sjwrangler

theplowmeister;928380 said:


> Your 2.5 is inadequate... so you stall or bog down before you loose traction? what size tires, gears do you have?
> 
> I've never had a 4 cyl jeep but I've gone 4wheeling with them and they can climb with the best. And I've seen them plow and they can push pretty good.
> 
> The 4 cyl has 4.10 gears while the 6 cyl has 3.07 (standard tranny on both)
> 
> So my question is, do actually have a lack of power.


I'm not sure to whom you are speaking to. My 2.5 manual, 4:10s, on 235/75/15s has never run out of motor. I have run out of traction, but not motor.


----------



## theplowmeister

sjwrangler;928436 said:


> I'm not sure to whom you are speaking to. My 2.5 manual, 4:10s, on 235/75/15s has never run out of motor. I have run out of traction, but not motor.


I was talking to you. Did I misunderstand your last post.... I did 

"No doubts it is about traction. I have only 200# now and BFG All Terrains. My main issue is the 2.5 is *adequate* for plowing. The 6 cylinder I am sure is better, but my four angry squirrels pushes my Jeep just fine. "

for some reason I thought you said INadequate.


----------



## mrmagnum

poncho62;927855 said:


> Was just going to ask about the standard thing....I am looking at a couple of Jeeps to replace my old s10 Blazer......Both are 4.0 standards......I have always plowed with autos......


Both of my Jeeps are standards and I haven't had any issues but make sure you check the frames if you decide to go with a YJ (87-95). Esp. around the steering box area and around where the leaf spring shackles meet the frame. They are VERY prone to rust out there. Fuel injected ones are better runners than carb versions and I believe 90 and up have better standard transmissions.


----------

